# Nikki's breeder has 2 girls for sale



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If anyone is interested Nikki's breeder has 2 girls for sale.



> We have a new litter of 2 girls, out of Tippy/Journey, Tippy was a puppy I bought a couple years ago, but she did not turn out for show, so I sold her...the woman sent her back to me to breed her, and now we have 2 little girls for sale, so if you know anyone looking for a little girl..... She was bred to Ch. Journey, so they are half sisters to Nikki. Tippy is 4 1/2 pounds. These should be in that size range.[/B]


If you are interested let me know and I can give you her contact info. She is a show breeder so the price reflects that. They should be around $2000.

Edit: Forgot to mention she is located in the St. Louis, MO area.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The puppies are 1.5 weeks old. So they will be ready to go home around Dec 18.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh...I can smell that sweet puppy breath all the way here in NJ...how is it having two dogs? Maybe some day we'll consider a second.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It's great! I love having two. It is a little bit more work but the pros far outweight the cons.


----------

